# Light popping



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

It isn't really angry popping. It's like he'll pop lightly a few times after waking up from a nap (After napping on me). The first time, he was licking his face, but not in an anointing way. He makes louder clicking noises while doing it? I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, but what is he doing?

Just to be sure. Do soft clicking noises while I'm stroking his belly mean he's happy too? If he's not, I can stop doing it. But he seems to like it. XD


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Maybe he's just grumpy because he just woke up.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't think so. His quills don't raise. It's like popping and making a click noise multiple times simultaneously. But he seems perfectly non-grumpy.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehog does this too. It's when she is settling down in a spot and relaxing. Then she starts so lightly pop (I'm not touching her or anything). No hissing or quill raising is involved. 

I would also like to know why this happens. I've read that its a way they relax their muscles but that's from only one source. I can't find anything else about it


----------



## hedgiehome (Nov 10, 2014)

Is the "popping" a noise or a movement? My hedgehog has also done what sc2001 seems to be describing - usually right when he gets in his house and i'm assuming feels safe and relaxed.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

It's both. His body kinda pops but he makes a clicky noise. He didn't do it tonight or I might have tried to get a video.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Qwerty does something like this, only I've called it closer to tiny hedgie grunting. It's a noise he makes when he's reeeeeeally comfy and doesn't want to move. Mostly, as far as I can tell, it's a settling and mild complaint noise. "Stop moving, I am sleeping here." I've heard to same noise in puppies and kittens too. Such as the noise the puppy makes in this video


----------

